

Even Sundar Pichai’s Mom Wants to Know Why Google Has Two Operating Systems - rtsuk
http://allthingsd.com/20120531/even-sundar-pichais-mom-wants-to-know-why-google-has-two-operating-systems/

======
rachelbythebay
"...organizations which design systems ... are constrained to produce designs
which are copies of the communication structures of these organizations."

\-- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law>

If Android is one building of people with its own secret space and locked
doors and ChromeOS is another, then you shouldn't be surprised when you get
two different operating systems.

